# XBox 360 or PS3?



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Which is better?


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Xbox 360 Has better games and a better online service


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

PS3. Better graphics, less glitchy, less likely to crash, and free online play.


----------



## Gantz (Sep 24, 2012)

Dragearen said:


> PS3. Better graphics, less glitchy, less likely to crash, and free online play.


This.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Xbox~ Generally because I have one and I like the games. I don't have a PS3 so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Azure_Sky (Oct 9, 2012)

PS3, I like the games more. I also like the game controllers. Lastly, because I grew up with Sony systems. I suppose I'm a little attached to them. v.v I know it's a dumb reason and I'm being sucked into corporate branding, sue me.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I always joke about the fact that this one friend of mine has an xbox and I always say how he has 'the green sickness' and needs to get some 'black medicine' :laughing:

Interestingly enough, the best friend I've ever had and I've never met him in real life.....
onders:


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

I was going to get a PS3, but I don't like their graphics as much as the 360's.


----------



## HAL 9000 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well I have a dead Xbox 360
and a revived ps2
Both are relatively ancient as far as how long my electronic doohickeys keep... 

I liked the Xbox 360 a lot ('twas fun, and lasted longer than expected)
and I also liked the ps2... Nostalgia factor (I'm a young'un, ok?????) but I can't say anything about the ps3 since I don't have one  I'll assume it's like the ps2 but... Better.

Anyway, I didn't vote :/


----------



## Northcrest (Sep 21, 2012)

In my opinion the 360 does not offer enough variety in game genres. And the ones that are not so popular genres for that system that come out tend to either be not as entertaining, or you can get it on the PS3 (sometimes with system perks).


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

Really the only games that the Xbox has that the PS3 doesn't(since they both sell the sam games most of the time) is the sports games. My SO has a Xbox 360 and I have a PS3, but we play my PS3 more often. It has even gotten to the point where a game he really want comes out for both systems and he will buy the PS3 one, because the graphics system is better and it doesn't freeze or or glitch or much. 

Plus, I figure that if the developers built in a system that if it should die the consumers will know by the 'red ring of death', just screams 'prone to dying.' Not worth my money.

Also, while the Wii is not of the same quality, it has given us many fun and timelessly fun games. I think a lot of people would prefer the Wii over either the PS3 Or Xbox 360.


----------



## Feral (Jun 2, 2011)

If 360 had free online play the choice would be more difficult.


----------



## Hruberen (Jan 2, 2012)

I look on this comparison as I would look on prostitution, why pay for something that you can get for free?

PS3 may be better for just that reason, though I do enjoy the faster downloads and ability to play music in game on the Xbox


----------



## Sai (Sep 3, 2012)

Nes and nintendo 64!


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

_console gaming

_I play PC. If I had to pick it'd be ps3 and older consoles such as nes.


----------



## Hermit (Oct 6, 2012)

Snes owns both Xbox360 and PS3!


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

gammagon said:


> _console gaming
> 
> _I play PC. If I had to pick it'd be ps3 and older consoles such as nes.


- Chuuni
- Hidarmari Sketch
Well, you have awful taste, but at least you realise PC is best.

Also, ishyweren't trying to greentext in PerC.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

PC beats them all.


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

MissJordan said:


> - Chuuni
> - Hidarmari Sketch
> Well, you have awful taste, but at least you realise PC is best.
> 
> Also, ishyweren't trying to greentext in PerC.


My tastes are great. At least I didn't use LE MEME ARROWS to make it more obvious.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

gammagon said:


> My tastes are great. Least I didn't use LE MEME ARROWS to make it more obvious.


I saw someone do it before, I didn't know if I should have let them know that they were being retarded or not...


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I've always been a Playstation gal, so PS3. But I really wish I could have a Kinect. Those things are legit, and the best in motion gaming IMO. Though the Wii does have many more games at this point.


----------

